# T.G. Green Pottery, Swadlincote Feb '13



## perjury saint (Mar 3, 2013)

*T.G. Green Pottery...​*
_‘Cornish Kitchen Ware was first produced in 1926 by T.G.Green & Co in Church Gresley, Derbyshire, a county famed for its pottery. The range’s special characteristic came from the lathe-turning process, which cut clean bands through its beautiful blue slip to show the white clay beneath. It was apparently this that inspired the name, since it reminded one T.G.Green & Co. employee of the clear blues and white-tipped waves of Cornwall.

The range of kitchen and table ware, from the hooped plates to the iconic storage jars, was an immediate success and remained popular from then on. This inspired T.G.Green & Co. to produce more colours of Cornishware, and more ranges, including the spotted Domino Ware and the cream and green Streamline Ware

In the 1960s, Cornishware was updated by a young designer called Judith Onions. It says much for her skill and sensitivity that this restyled range was embraced as warmly as the originals had been. Over the past 20 years, the range has become highly prized by collectors, with the sighting of both rare original designs and Onions classics the subject of much excitement – and ever-increasing prices.

The story was not so happy for T.G.Green & Co. itself, however. It had become increasingly difficult for the Victorian pottery in Derbyshire to compete in the modern age and, after a series of owners had done their best since the Green family sold it in 1964, it finally closed in 2007.’
​_*2nd visit to this splendid site, my first visit being slightly marred by being escorted off site by the local constabulary and then losing all the pictures I'd taken to a computer crash!! So, as we were working about 15 minutes away I took my camera to work with me the following friday and did her again...
ON WITH SOME PIX...​*










 

























 





















 


​
*As always, ta for looking... ​*


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 3, 2013)

One of the best sites in my opinion, you done it good young man.


----------



## shatners (Mar 3, 2013)

Great work mate.. some nice atmospheric shots


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 3, 2013)

Ii would so love to see this one for myself one day. You've made me want to go even more!


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 3, 2013)

WOw mate, this has to be one of the best Green sets EVAR! Was well worth the double effort to get em on, Well splored monkey man haha


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes a fantastic place. The decay is mesmerising. Good times.
Well done kid!


----------



## thebeachedwattle (Mar 3, 2013)

These are very nice, with some quality and complimentary processing going on 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 3, 2013)

Still looking good  Bang on shots mate


----------



## sonyes (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely shots there, with great processing, creates a nice mood! Wanting to see this place, I've heard so much about it.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cracking set of shots, really shows off the atmosphere of the place!

Did you get down to the medical bit? That was one of my favorite bits when i went


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice place! Nice to see a place not hit hard by metal thefts etc.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay!! Glad you got back there! Fantastic shots as always,love how you get the close up details


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 3, 2013)

Great set of pictures of a stunning looking place


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 3, 2013)

You didn't get beaten up by some one claiming to be the owner then like a recent visitor did then ?


----------



## birdinanaviary (Mar 3, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> You didn't get beaten up by some one claiming to be the owner then like a recent visitor did then ?



Yeh I was just gonna say was it you that was escorted off last weekend,
Police turned up because the owner of the scrap yard next door assaulted someone I know and destroyed the film from one if their cameras


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice shots, I've popped in this one but literally stuck my head in the door/window must revisit and bring spare memory cards by the sounds of it... Looks nicely preserved and decaying nicely  Nice shot of the big kiln btw


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 3, 2013)

birdinanaviary said:


> Yeh I was just gonna say was it you that was escorted off last weekend,
> Police turned up because the owner of the scrap yard next door assaulted someone I know and destroyed the film from one if their cameras



blimey BIIA didn't know it was someone you knew !!!  Hope they are OK


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 3, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> You didn't get beaten up by some one claiming to be the owner then like a recent visitor did then ?



*That happened on my first visit!! Met the splorers in question, had a chat, bid them farewell, next thing i know sirens in the distance!! Didnt think anything of it... Police met me at the gate!! Name, address etc and sent me on my way!! They didnt mention the attack in question... The only other people on site were the guys from the scrapyard... Hmmmmm...*


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 3, 2013)

birdinanaviary said:


> Yeh I was just gonna say was it you that was escorted off last weekend,
> Police turned up because the owner of the scrap yard next door assaulted someone I know and destroyed the film from one if their cameras



*Didnt realise they trashed their photos!!! Would have been a VERY different outcome if theyd have tried it on me!! I heard the scrapman hit the one guy in the face with a shovel!!! F**kin idiot!!! I went back the following friday and there were 4 or 5 'scrapmen' on site!! Made for quite a tense mooch!! *


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope the peeps in question are okay.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 3, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Didnt realise they trashed their photos!!! Would have been a VERY different outcome if theyd have tried it on me!! I heard the scrapman hit the one guy in the face with a shovel!!! F**kin idiot!!! I went back the following friday and there were 4 or 5 'scrapmen' on site!! Made for quite a tense mooch!! *



I bet ! that would smart ouch


----------

